
Show HN: Convertible Note Equity Calculator - faloppad
http://www.equidam.com/convertible-note-calculator/?hn=1
======
faloppad
Hi all, we just released this easy scenario calculator for convertible notes.
We wanted to put the data to use for the community. So it also has average
discounts and cap/target valuation analysis! Let me know what you think!

